# Guess the blockage



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Found this today, couldn't figure out what it was. Finally the homeowner realized what it was.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The picture out of the line


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Swizzle stick of some kind?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm way off but I want to say that it looks like some sort of inspection mirror.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Kind of looks like the clip part of one of those toilet bowl cleaners that clips on the rim of the bowl.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

X2 on bowl cleaner......my other choice would be some sort of pull tab to open a plastic container if the shape was more rounded..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Kind of looks like the clip part of one of those toilet bowl cleaners that clips on the rim of the bowl.


Correct


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> Correct













So, how much did that $1.99 toilet bowl cleaner cost them?....:laughing:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

That picture is very clear.
What camera do you have?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> That picture is very clear.
> What camera do you have?


Ridgid mini w/ ca-300 monitor. That's actually a phone picture of my screen.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Found one in a different house today. This one was at the base of toilet when I pulled it. These things are going to make me rich :thumbup:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> That picture is very clear.
> What camera do you have?


Micro reel, earlier post I thought it was a mini


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Correct


Get those a lot. They do make you money. I am waiting for those sticks that they have out to put down the sinks to start stopping them up, making us more money!!!!!!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Correct


Sweet, what do I win or how many points do I get?


----------

